# This past weekend...



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

the action was hot and heavy - even if the water was a little rough - in the Love Point area. My 11 year old nephew - who is a better fisherman at 11 than I was at 25 - flew up here with his dad for a weekend on the bay. We threw spoons, plastics and bucktails to breakers and had a blast. No keeper rock but we had some nice double hookups and we caught of plenty of meaty blues. It was so awesome to see my nephew and brother-in-law - who had never seen acres of breakers - and theirs eyes light up at the site of fish busting everywhere.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man thats nice! I figured the breakers would be there in that chop! Were the birds working as well or just the fish?


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

We couldn't have found them without the birds - the water was way too choppy to see the breakers without birds over them - we did jig a bunch up without birds drifiting over areas they were thick on the finder.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

what size boat were you all in? We stayed in because of the SCA. We just got the boat fixed (after being towed in) and we did not want a repeat while an SCA was occuring so we played it safe.

Any trout under the fray?


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Sweet report, BWood. We gotta get out there once the storm passes.


----------

